
Self Adjusting DOM - strmpnk
https://blogs.janestreet.com/self-adjusting-dom/
======
strmpnk
The discussion on the prior post is discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11004808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11004808)

